# Carpano Antica Formula 1786



## Sartorialement (Apr 2, 2008)

...any opinions on this? Had it the other day in a drink (instead of martini rosso) but tasting it was obviously a bit more difficult since there were other ingredients. Interesting enough taste IMO. Are there any alternatives you would recommend?


----------

